

Show HN: Clip War - AutomaticPixel
http://www.clipwar.com
Just wanted to show off my weekend project. Carry on.
======
netmau5
Front page is NSFW, should probably pick a different clip unless it's random.

~~~
NewHighScore
It looks like the clip should always be random since it will be the last clip
that someone chose to post. I don't like it that this site requires you to use
a facebook id but, that is probably a good way to control a site like this.

